# Google Currents=Awesome!



## dtugg (Nov 1, 2011)

Just released today. Check it out!

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps.currents


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

installing，pretty cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

I like Feedly more since it can display stories from all your Google Reader feeds at once instead of having to select each individually.


----------



## simollie (Oct 19, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> I like Feedly more since it can display stories from all your Google Reader feeds at once instead of having to select each individually.


I'm wondering whether Google will integrate Google Reader into Currents soon. Seems a no brainer. I'm loving the clean interface. If they add Google Reader I'm ditching Pulse and Feedly.


----------



## slacker76 (Aug 22, 2011)

For some reason it force closes on me after a few minutes.


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

simollie said:


> For some reason it force closes on me after a few minutes.


Yes it is. I guess there is something wrong with the buffer logic. I had another twitter like APP which loads a lot of pictures when browsing. It crashes time by time just like this.


----------



## simollie (Oct 19, 2011)

Kisses99 said:


> Google Reader IS in Currents, look for it


Haha, you beat me to it. Was playing with Currents in the traffic and stumbled upon it.

Bye bye feedly... we had a great time together but i met someone else.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Can someone upload the apk? Doesn't show up in my market, like most new Google products.


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

Crashing all the time and the app is super slow.

I only set up 25% of the feeds I have on my pulse reader acct.

While the presentation look good the app itself is not ready for prime time.

One would think google would release something more polish than this.


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

lolento said:


> Crashing all the time and the app is super slow.
> 
> I only set up 25% of the feeds I have on my pulse reader acct.
> 
> ...


Yea more Polish! The polish get things done quick and great.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Not available to me because i am i canada.


----------



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

Let it load for a bit, it's become more stable for me, and I've loaded all of my Google reader feeds successfully.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## hpotter (Oct 20, 2011)

bouncer said:


> Can someone upload the apk? Doesn't show up in my market, like most new Google products.


try this link https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps.currents


----------



## butterdori (Jul 26, 2011)

Absurdly, it's only available in the US.
All my devices are listed as incompatible (TouchPad, Nexus S, HTC Hero)


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

When I try to select Google Reader in the Library it keeps saying "Unknown error occured while searching for editions. " Anyone?


----------



## vampirex (Aug 30, 2011)

Link for Outside the US.

http://geeknizer.com/how-to-install-google-currents-apk-outside-us/


----------

